# FishBites ??



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anyone used this off the beach? how did it work? http://fishbites.com/store/fishbites-baits/fishbites-saltwater-baits/fishbites-e-z-shrimp.html


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Almost as good as peeled shrimp, for pomps & whiting.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

I have out fished folks using shrimp and fleas at times. However there have been other times it was the opposite way around. best bet is to use them while you are hunting fleas


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've tried the shrimp and bloodworm. The shrimp out fished real shrimp. Only caught one fish on the bloodworm. Going to try the crab next.


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the shrimp ones, but, have noticed for me at least they aren't nearly as effective in the colder months. when the water warms up though it's game on.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool thanks y'all..I


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigcountryboy said:


> I love the shrimp ones, but, have noticed for me at least they aren't nearly as effective in the colder months. when the water warms up though it's game on.


I read somewhere that the fast acting stuff works better in cold water than the the long lasting stuff.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Interesting. I relied these a couple of times last Spring with no luck at all. I guess I will try them again. Are people catching pomps on these?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Gio said:


> Interesting. I relied these a couple of times last Spring with no luck at all. I guess I will try them again. Are people catching pomps on these?


 Yes


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

this is my go to bait when I'm fishing off of piers and I can't get any hits on any hard lure or soft plastics these fish bites always produce.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Would sheepsheads hit them you think?


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Fishbites*

I use it all the time, usually buy it from the bait and tackle down on Scenic. I used it in all places, 3mb = 101 specs one day between 3 people. Always on the beach, pomp, and reds. Then bought the sheets at fishbites.com (no longer sell it) and dropped them on some rigs, pull Red Snapper up like a dream. It works, best thing is, it lasts! Some days better then others for sure.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

tobyb02 said:


> I use it all the time, usually buy it from the bait and tackle down on Scenic. I used it in all places, 3mb = 101 specs one day between 3 people. Always on the beach, pomp, and reds. Then bought the sheets at fishbites.com (no longer sell it) and dropped them on some rigs, pull Red Snapper up like a dream. It works, best thing is, it lasts! Some days better then others for sure.


How do you rig them for catching specs and reds? I just did mine on a pomp rig.


----------

